# The Warthog I wanted



## Bushkey

I eventualy got the Warthog I wanted. Het die ou gister middag net voor huis toe gaan tyd geskiet. Ek sal later als vertel. 'n Bietjie besig.


----------



## INGOZI

Dis nou 'n lekker vark! Baie geluk Bush!


----------



## Philip Moolman

*Moerse moerse!!!*

Geluk Bossie.Pieter het n fantastiese kamp en geriewe.My gat jeuk!Ek weet nie hoe ek hierdie week gaan omkry nie.Leon het my dag gemaak toe hy bel en se hulle gaan ook saam jag.Ek sal Saterdagaand vir ons n hoenderpot maak.Nogmaals geluk en praat later met jou.


----------



## Karoojager

Waidmannsheil Bossie, that is a nice warthog. And a proud hunter !!


----------



## Matatazela

The little pig began to pray,
But Wolfie blew his house away.
He shouted, ``Bacon, pork and ham!
Oh, what a lucky Wolf I am!''
And though he ate the pig quite fast,
He carefully kept the tail till last."... 

From Roald Dahl's Revolting Rhymes - Three Little Pigs.


----------



## Karoojager

By god,Matatazela you are a funny man


----------



## predator86

nice warthog dude!!!!


----------



## Gerhard

Great Hog.

Congratulations!!

Gerhard


----------



## nimrod-100

Congrats! :darkbeer:

Awesome Warthog - will make a great trophy
...and proud hunter too.


----------



## Bushkey

As promised. I shot this Warthog at Boabab Safaris Gravelotte. It was shot with my Elite E-500 set at 70 pounds with a GoldTip 7595 tipped with a 125grain Spitfire mechanical broad-head. I shot it standing broadside(actually a bit quartering towards) and it managed to get 40 yards from the hide before it expired. I had to leave early and wasn't present when they slaughtered it so I couldn't perform my usual "Postmortem". This is one of the nicest lodges I have been at. Every thing has it's place and the owner Piet Oosthuizen runs a well cordinated up to date setup. I saw probably the neatest best organized slaughtering facilities ever. He has a vacume sealer, mincer, "wors stopper" big meat saw just to name a few available with electric winches. Realy nice. Here is a few photo's of the lodge etc.


----------



## Bushkey

The pool at the lodge and one of the views from one of the decks.


----------



## nimrod-100

Nice pics Bushkey.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RayDando

*Awesome pig Bush!!!*

Nice tusker my friend, well done.
For once you came away with a bigger trophy than wulfie (okay, I know, we will have to wait and see).
That camp looks awesome, I think louwie is joining you this weekend while I am down shooting in Sebideng.


----------



## Daniel Boone

*Africa*

Thanks for sharing those pictures.

Must do one day for me for sure. Brother went last year and said it something ever hunter should exsperiance atleast once in his lifetime.:wink:
DB


----------



## spatan

*spatan*

This "little piggy" sould have stayed at home. Nice one Bushkey.:darkbeer:

Spatan :cocktail:


----------



## OutaAfrica

Mooi gedoen bush


----------



## Hoytitoyti

*Vark*

Baie geluk Bossie! Dit is 'n meneer van 'n vark. Mooi fotoes! Dit lyk na 'n baie nice plek, selfs my vrou sal dalk saamgaan...


----------



## Bushkey

Thanx Ian. Dit is 'n prag plaas. Die eienaar daar is baie presies, die mense in ons area noem hom Piet presies. Als op daardie plaas is reg, werkend en op sy plek. Will iemand nie skat hoe groot daardie tande is nie. Ek het nie 'n koek en cloo nie.


----------



## Philip Moolman

*13"*



Bushkey said:


> Thanx Ian. Dit is 'n prag plaas. Die eienaar daar is baie presies, die mense in ons area noem hom Piet presies. Als op daardie plaas is reg, werkend en op sy plek. Will iemand nie skat hoe groot daardie tande is nie. Ek het nie 'n koek en cloo nie.


Bossie soos ek jou gese het ,ek skat hulle in die 13" omgewing.Ek het so 3 jaar gelede vir die eerste maal by Pieter gaan jag.Mens kan nie anders as om sy plaas aan te beveel nie,alles is uitstekend.Wat het julle van die wildebees gehoor?


----------



## Bushkey

Philip Moolman said:


> Bossie soos ek jou gese het ,ek skat hulle in die 13" omgewing.Ek het so 3 jaar gelede vir die eerste maal by Pieter gaan jag.Mens kan nie anders as om sy plaas aan te beveel nie,alles is uitstekend.Wat het julle van die wildebees gehoor?


Kallie gaan hom vandag skiet, en soos ek vir almal daar gese het wat wou hoor, volgens sy spoor snyers is dit die grootste wildebees wat hulle nog gesien het. Daai ou se horings het maklik 2" by elke oor verby gesteek as dit nie meer was nie. Kan nie wag om hom te meet nie, ek dink persoonlik hy gaan meer as 29" wees. Ek hoop maar dat ek reg is.


----------



## rackmasterlgw

*Nice Warthog*

Bushkey,
Great Trophy. I ate Warthog in Zimbabwe in 2004 and it was excellent.The lodge is beautiful.

Larry


----------



## Hoytitoyti

*Tande*



Bushkey said:


> Thanx Ian. Dit is 'n prag plaas. Die eienaar daar is baie presies, die mense in ons area noem hom Piet presies. Als op daardie plaas is reg, werkend en op sy plek. Will iemand nie skat hoe groot daardie tande is nie. Ek het nie 'n koek en cloo nie.


10 - 12"? Het jy 'n blouwildebees ook geskiet? 29" is vrek groot!


----------



## Bushkey

Hoytitoyti said:


> 10 - 12"? Het jy 'n blouwildebees ook geskiet? 29" is vrek groot!


Nee Heidi het die bees geskiet, gaan hom vandag optel.


----------



## INGOZI

Volgens wat ek van Wildebeeste af weet is dat as die horing level is met die oor punte dat 'n bul so 26" sal meet (give & take 'n 1/2"). Nou twee duim aan elke oor verby sit 'n bul in die 30" klas. Nou dit is 'n stewige bul! Phalaborwa is gerug vir "monster" Blouwildebeeste, so ek hoop julle kry hom en sit 'n tape op hom!

Nogmaals geluk met jou vark Bush! Die langste tand lyk vir my steek so +/- 10" uit wat beteken dat 'n verdere 2.5" in die kas sit, dit behoort die langste tand 'n solid 12.5" te maak.

Alles van die beste

Engee


----------



## Bushkey

INGOZI said:


> Volgens wat ek van Wildebeeste af weet is dat as die horing level is met die oor punte dat 'n bul so 26" sal meet (give & take 'n 1/2"). Nou twee duim aan elke oor verby sit 'n bul in die 30" klas. Nou dit is 'n stewige bul! Phalaborwa is gerug vir "monster" Blouwildebeeste, so ek hoop julle kry hom en sit 'n tape op hom!
> 
> Nogmaals geluk met jou vark Bush! Die langste tand lyk vir my steek so +/- 10" uit wat beteken dat 'n verdere 2.5" in die kas sit, dit behoort die langste tand 'n solid 12.5" te maak.
> 
> Alles van die beste
> 
> Engee


Ek weet nie Engee. Dit lyk my, my oe het my bedrieg of daai bees het klein ore gehad:wink:. Die horings het to maar 26" gemeet. Ek was oortuig dat dit naby aan die 29" sou wees. Maar nou ja. Hierdie naweek is nog 'n jag naweek, dan sal ek maar nog een soek. Daardie bul het toe 156kg uitgeslag. Ek kon dit nie glo nie maar die die slaghuis se skaal het dit bevestig. Dit was 'n groot lyf bul.


----------

